# RAF Gamston, Notts, February 2016



## HughieD (Feb 20, 2016)

Past this place so many times while driving along the A1 so decided to have a mooch round it. These buildings are the Airfield & Technical Site part of the old RAF Gamston WWII aerodrome. They are sandwiched in-between the A1 and an industrial park. The aerodrome itself is still open and is further to the east. Easy access to this place. Explored one lovely February morning with non-member GazzaM. Here’s the history bit:

Gamston was originally an RAF aerodrome with 3 runways in a triangular configuration (as mentioned above one of which only one remains in common usage). It came into service in December 1942 as part of the RAF Training Command as well as being a 'satellite' to RAF Ossington. In May 1943 the field was transferred to 93 Group, Bomber Command Training. In June later in the year No. 82 Operational Training Unit arrived with Wellington Mk. III and Mk. X bombers and Hawker Hurricanes. A year later the unit became No. 86 Operational Training Unit with a new role; night training for Wellington bomber crews.

By October 1944, Gamston was transferred to No. 7 Group, Bomber Command. A month later No. 3 Aircrew School transferred from RAF Shepherds Grove.
The end of the war saw the disbanding of No. 3 Aircrew School and the arrival of No. 30 Operational Training Unit transferred from Hixon, Staffordshire with more Wellington bombers. After the end of World War II all training ceased and the airport was closed.

In May 1953 the airport was reopened as a satellite for nearby RAF Worksop and 211 Advanced Flying School was based there, flying Gloster Meteors and de Havilland Vampires. The airport is today owned and operated by Gamston Aviation Limited which purchased the operation in July 1993.

Airfield & Technical Site: Bdg No. 64, Surface Air Raid Shelter:


img3510 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Airfield & Technical Site: Bdg No. 84;


img3717 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3519 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Airfield & Technical Site: Bdg No. 16, Squadron Office:


img3721 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3521 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Unknown building:


img3520 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3719 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3718 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Airfield & Technical Site: Bdg. No. 90, A.M. Bombing Teacher


img3694 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Ivy claiming-back this unidentified building:


img3693 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Was this really the potato store?


img3695 by HughieDW, on Flickr

More unidentified buildings:


img3696 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3698 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Ivy at the door…


img3703 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Ivy at the window…


img3710 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3704 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Very slow moving…


img3711 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Rusting old van:


img3712 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Rusting farm machinery porn:


img3715 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Feb 20, 2016)

Perfect! Couldn't have been captured better.


----------



## smiler (Feb 20, 2016)

Nice One Hughie, Thanks


----------



## Rubex (Feb 20, 2016)

Look a nice wander about  nice one HughieD!


----------



## krela (Feb 20, 2016)

Off the top of my head I think the unidentified building with the water tank tower img3520 is an ablutions/toilet block, and img3696 is a parachute store.


----------



## tumble112 (Feb 20, 2016)

I would enjoy a wander around here. Thanks for letting us have a look.


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 21, 2016)

You got some cracking pics,thanks for sharing.


----------



## HughieD (Feb 22, 2016)

Cheers folks...deffo had 'the light' that morning....


----------



## Deepcover (Feb 22, 2016)

Did you see the pillbox inside the big hanger ???


----------



## HughieD (Feb 22, 2016)

Deepcover said:


> Did you see the pillbox inside the big hanger ???



Erm, no - missed that. Are we talking the same place?


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 23, 2016)

Nice write up too! 
Thanks for sharing


----------

